
A 12-year-old Sikh boy is the latest victim of racist terrorism paranoia - paralelogram
http://www.salon.com/2015/12/18/its_the_clock_kid_all_over_again_a_12_year_old_sikh_boy_is_the_latest_victim_of_racist_terrorism_paranoia/
======
majorarcher
i feel uncomfortable clicking a salon article. Salon makes a lot of gossip
articles.

